# Quadra jet Advice



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

Hello, I am trying to decide on a specific Quadra jet core for the 462 stroker I am building. I have available is 7043262, and was wondering if there’s any red flags, or if there are much better cores available but I am missing. $50. Any advice appreciated. Thank you!


----------

